# Kobe vs Wild



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Or something like that.










Love this one. Big fluffy tail.



















*sniff sniff* I do believe this is a rock, Sir.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Check that tail out!



















Kobe in the trenches, hunting the ducks










Practicing his torpedo move.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Happy boy.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

T'was a muddy hike.



















That's all folks.


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful pics, he's a very handsome boy. What a coat on him!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Wait... is this the same Kobe that refused to go into the water ???

When did he change his mind???

Love the pic of him with the dirty face.. he's so handsome.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Kobe's still looking as handsome as ever - I love the shot of him in the muddy trenches. 

There's just something about a big white dog getting throughly dirty that defines joy in life


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Renoman said:


> Wait... is this the same Kobe that refused to go into the water ???
> 
> When did he change his mind???
> 
> Love the pic of him with the dirty face.. he's so handsome.


He changed his mind when he thought the ducks were quacking because they wanted to play with him. He took off like a jet into the water. The ducks were not pleased.

Despite his play bows, bouncing, dancing, twirling... the ducks did not find him worthy of their time. Sad day for Kobe.



Dakota Spirit said:


> Kobe's still looking as handsome as ever - I love the shot of him in the muddy trenches.
> 
> There's just something about a big white dog getting throughly dirty that defines joy in life


Yup. I got home and just hosed him off and let him nap out in the backyard drying off. He enjoyed his day.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Kobe is just so gorgeous! That tail is so thick! Reminds me of a fox! 

Do you have to end up hosing him every time he goes on a hike? White dogs get muddy easily!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Fluffy tail indeed. I always wondered how you kept him so white, he's never had that yellow tint my white dogs always got!


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome pictures! The scenery is breath taking, as is Kobe!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Kobe is just so gorgeous! That tail is so thick! Reminds me of a fox!
> 
> Do you have to end up hosing him every time he goes on a hike? White dogs get muddy easily!


I agree! Nia's fur always looks a little bit yellow compared to a white towel!


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

Great Pictures

/Amanda


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Hallie said:


> Fluffy tail indeed. I always wondered how you kept him so white, he's never had that yellow tint my white dogs always got!





Michiyo-Fir said:


> I agree! Nia's fur always looks a little bit yellow compared to a white towel!


He is Buddha, after all. Nothing taints his heavenly glow!

Alternatively...

I'm not sure. I see that yellow tint on dogs a lot. It seems worse on smaller dogs. I've been told that most of the time it's from people's oily hands. The only place kobe gets a yellow tint is his ears, and it's probably also where I pet him the most.

But that's easily fixed with whitening shampoo. I suspect diet has a lot to do with it as well- Kobe eats preminum food (Solid Gold Barking at the Moon). that's not to say that specific brand will help, different dogs benefit from different food.

On the other hand, I've rarely seen a Husky that's yellow tinted. It could also be the coat type. I have no idea. Kobe also doesn't get the red staining that a lot of white dogs get around the mouth/eyes/nose.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

RBark said:


> I'm not sure. I see that yellow tint on dogs a lot. It seems worse on smaller dogs. I've been told that most of the time it's from people's oily hands. The only place kobe gets a yellow tint is his ears, and it's probably also where I pet him the most.
> 
> But that's easily fixed with whitening shampoo. I suspect diet has a lot to do with it as well- Kobe eats preminum food (Solid Gold Barking at the Moon). that's not to say that specific brand will help, different dogs benefit from different food.


I think it's oil as well. Nia gets noticeably yellow-er when my mom is around because she always has some kind of lotion on her hands and she keeps petting Nia! 

It's hard to use a whitening shampoo on a dog that isn't all white


----------



## MelB (Oct 26, 2009)

what beautiful pictures and what a gorgeous dog!! Love that bushy tail and that intense look in his eyes


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I think it's oil as well. Nia gets noticeably yellow-er when my mom is around because she always has some kind of lotion on her hands and she keeps petting Nia!
> 
> It's hard to use a whitening shampoo on a dog that isn't all white


You can use whitening shampoo on a dog that's not all white. It won't do anything to the other colors. (was just informed this by some very smart people  )


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

Looking good R I love his coat and yes he has to be one of the whitest dogs I have seen in a while most around here have the yellow tint to em but then again they probably have never had a good bath mainly strays............


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Kobe's looking as gorgeous as ever. He's such a good looking boy. Love his bushy tail! I think my favourite picture is the torpedo action one. Great pictures.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

He is gorgeous and your pictures are stunning too! I really love your photography!


----------



## yom (Oct 9, 2009)

Great pics! Kobe is gorgeous! Thanks for posting


----------

